

An Asynchronous Image Uploading Interface for Svbtle - dko
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/svbtle-image-uploading

======
lylemckeany
I'm using the Svbtle WordPress theme on my blog @ <http://lylemckeany.com>.

It's been great. Was simple to install and it's simple to use. Plus I can use
the regular WP dashboard to deal with photos and things like that.

You can get it on Github here: <https://github.com/gravityonmars/wp-svbtle>

------
mseiden
That's all fine and dandy until you start caring about IE support. Even in IE9
the support isn't there. So while the "mask a file input && target a hidden
iframe" is pretty archaic, it is (surprisingly) robust, and not too hard to
implement.

[Note] compatibility data from: (<http://caniuse.com/fileapi>)

~~~
irunbackwards
Haha, you have a valid point, but how many authors using the svbtle platform
are using IE at all? Svbtle is totally an author/editor feelgood platform.

~~~
mseiden
Oh totally! The implementation I wrote recently is part of an app that still
needs to support a non-negligible number or IE users, hence the "bias".

~~~
irunbackwards
For sure, you totally hit the nail on the head - the solution presented for
svbtle is not an optimal choice for a production, user-facing web application.

~~~
skeletonjelly
I find this jarring. Web development is all about bending over backwards for
the different systems in place. Here we have an article on how they achieved a
nice minimal process for uploading images for a closed system nobody will be
able to use (to protect the image they're not releasing the system yet aren't
they?).

------
apawloski
Totally off topic, but I'm absolutely in love with the Svbtle design. Does
anybody know who the designer behind it is?

~~~
irunbackwards
I believe Dustin Curtis is the author: <http://dcurt.is/codename-svbtle/>

------
comex
Out of curiosity, does that screenshot represent the regular editing
interface? For something that's supposed to focus on the content, the huge
black and color buttons at the bottom seem pretty distracting.

~~~
jmduke
This is why my ideal solution for pretty much everything would be being able
to publish directly from Byword.

------
cwe
How does the author control where this image appears? If there's no visual
confirmation/representation, how can they be sure they put it in the right
place? Are they inline? Some controls will be needed.

~~~
dchuk
"Finally we’re inserting the image markdown tags into the page using the
insertAtCaret() function. This too is a custom jQuery plugin called
jquery.insert.js. It’ll make sure that any text inserted is placed after the
blinking caret."

Looks like it shows up wherever your cursor is

------
citricsquid
I don't know if it's irony, but the images aren't loading. heh. (edit: working
now, nevermind)

